# Serbian [BCS] Padeži grupe slova -ost



## Finner

Pozdrav svima.
Jer nisam baš siguran htio sam da znam kako okončaju riječi grupe -ost
kao na primer sigurnost,nacionalnost,vrednost itd

Hvala unaprijed!


----------



## Orlin

Ako sam pravilno shvatio, pitanje je kako dekliniraju imenice na -ost. One dekliniraju tako (npr. sigurnost):
Jednina:
1. sigurnost         
2. sigurnosti
3. sigurnosti
4. sigurnost
5. sigurnosti
6. sigurnosti/ sigurnošću
7. sigurnosti
Množina
1. sigurnosti
2. sigurnosti
3. sigurnostima
4. sigurnosti
5. sigurnosti
6. sigurnostima
7. sigurnostima.
(Red padeža je nominativ, genitiv, dativ, akuzativ, vokativ, instrumental, lokativ.)


----------



## Finner

Pravilno si shvatio.Izvini što nije ti bilo jasno.
Hvala puno!


----------



## nexy

Misliš kako se ove imenice menjaju po padežima?

Na primer: *radost*

1.Nominativ: radost
2.Genitiv: radost*i*
3.Dativ: radost*i*
4. Akuzativ: radost
5. Vokativ: radost*i!*
6. Instrumental: rado*šću*
7. Lokativ: radost*i*

Ovako se menjaju i skoro sve ostale koje se završavaju na -ost (imenice ženskog roda). 

Imenice *post, most* su muškog roda, ima ih mnogo manje, i menjaju se na sledeći način:

1.Nominativ: post
2.Genitiv: post*a*
3.Dativ: post*u*
4. Akuzativ: post
5. Vokativ: / (bio bi: post*u*)
6. Instrumental: post*om*7. Lokativ: post*u*


----------



## Finner

nexy said:


> Misliš kako se ove imenice menjaju po padežima?
> 
> 
> 
> Ovako se menjaju i skoro sve ostale koje se završavaju na -ost (imenice ženskog roda).
> 
> Imenice *post, most* su muškog roda, ima ih mnogo manje, i menjaju se na sledeći način:
> 
> 1.Nominativ: post
> 2.Genitiv: post*a*
> 3.Dativ: post*u*
> 4. Akuzativ: post
> 5. Vokativ: / (bio bi: post*u*)
> 6. Instrumental: post*om*7. Lokativ: post*u*



Hvala! No znam kako menjaju imenice u ovom slučaju


----------



## Duya

Mislim da je jedino pravilan instrumental jednine sa -šću, kao što je Nexy naveo. Oblik sa -sti je verovatno nastao po inerciji iz ostalih padeža. On se zaista ponekad čuje, ali (mislim da) nije književni.


----------



## Orlin

Prema HJP su oba oblika pravilna: http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=d19kURA=, kako je posebno u srpskom ne znam.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Prema HJP su oba oblika pravilna: http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=d19kURA%3D, kako je posebno u srpskom ne znam.




Po Senahidu Haliloviću (Pravopis bosanskoga jezika), isto kako HJP kaže je i u bosanskom.



> sigurnost, _instr. jed._ sigurnosti/sigurnošću


Isto veli i "Rječnik bosanskog jezika" Instituta za jezik Sarajevo.


Mada bih ja lično uvijek rekao sigurnošću i "sa sigurnosti" mi zvuči blago nepravilno. No, možda postoji neka regionalna distribucija tu.


----------



## nexy

Ja koristim oba oblika (češće koristim oblik _-šću). _Oba oblika mi zvuče OK, mada se slažem sa Denisom da oblik na _-šću _zvuči "pravilnije".


----------



## Finner

Sada i ja mislim da oblik -šću zvuči pravilnije jer na ruskom jeziku imenice grupe -ost u instrumentalu dekliniraju na isti način.

Na primer:

*Nominativ*     Независимость(Nezavisimostj)
*Genitiv*         Независимости
*Dativ*           Независимости
*Akuzativ*       Независимости
*Instrumental* Независимостю(Nezavisimostju,which could be transliterated as nezavisimošću)
*Lokativ*         Независимости


----------



## Orlin

Finner said:


> Sada i ja mislim da oblik -šću zvuči pravilnije jer na ruskom jeziku imenice grupe -ost u instrumentalu dekliniraju na isti način.
> 
> Na primer:
> 
> *Nominativ* Независимость(Nezavisimostj)
> *Genitiv* Независимости
> *Dativ* Независимости
> *Akuzativ* Независимости
> *Instrumental* Независимостью(Nezavisimostju,which could be transliterated as nezavisimošću)
> *Lokativ* Независимости


 
Mala korekcija (mada je to off topic ovde).


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Prema HJP su oba oblika pravilna: http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=d19kURA=, kako je posebno u srpskom ne znam.



Stevanović u svojoj monumentalnoj "Gramatici srpskog jezika" posvećuje cele dve strane (tom 1, str. 242-243) instrumentalu imenica ove (IV) grupe (u koju spadaju sve imenice ženskog roda na suglasnik, kao što su _kost, ljubav _ili _čađ_). Da ukratko prepričam, on kaže da je oblik na -ju daleko češći od oblika sa -i, ali da se ne može odbaciti ni oblik na -i, pogotovo u situacijama kada ne postoji mogućnost zabune sa drugim padežnim oblicima (naročito genitivom), kao što je instrumental društva. 

Zaista, kod nekih imenica je običniji instrumental na -i, kao što su _stvar, nit _ili_ kćer._


----------

